# Todays selection.



## Bios. (May 19, 2011)

#1



Hoverfly by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

#2



Bee by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

These ants were farming the aphids for thier honeydew. The second pic shows an ant helping an aphid shed it's skin.
#3



Farming aphids by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

#4



Farming aphids by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

#5



Zebra male by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

This shows how small these jumping spiders are, thats my little finger nail.
#6



Sense of scale. by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

#7



Pisaura mirabilis by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

#8



Fly by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bigboi3 (May 19, 2011)

Nice set of Macros!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Trever1t (May 19, 2011)

poor little aphids!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 19, 2011)

Love the detail on #2.


----------



## Bios. (May 19, 2011)

Thanks!



Trever1t said:


> poor little aphids!


 The ants are actually farming the aphids for the honeydew they produce and do not harm them. In fact they sometimes defend them against predators and have been known to take aphid with them when they move and set up a new colony. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dhi-SYxNPFw&feature=related


----------



## DennyCrane (May 19, 2011)

They're all nice... but #2 is amazing.


----------



## mjbine (May 19, 2011)

Nice


----------



## JBArts (May 20, 2011)

Incredible set of macros, Bios. Truly love the first and second photos, but the third photo is remarkable as well. It greatly shows a mutualistic relationship; a win-win situation for both organisms. Thanks for sharing.


----------

